# Canadian Trail und Borderline Trail



## DantexXx (28. Juli 2016)

Liebe Freiburger,

ein paar Freunde und ich wollen demnächst auf dem Weg in die Schweiz einen Stop in Freiburg machen um die beiden genannten Trails zu fahren. Ich weiß es gibt genug infos auf den jeweiligen Internetseiten der Trails, meine Frage ist allerdings, wie viel Zeit man für beide Trails einplanen sollte und ob jemand vll einen Tipp hat wo man am besten parkt um beide Trails fahren zu können. 
Will nicht unbedingt wieder ins Auto steigen um von einem zu anderen Trail zu fahren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## maaks (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

für die beiden Trails kannst du jeweils ca. eine Stunde für Uphill + kurze Pause + Downhill einplanen. Je nach Fitness der Mitfahrer evtl. auch etwas mehr oder weniger. Mit dem Auto vom einen zum anderen Trail zu fahren macht überhaupt keinen Sinn und dauert länger als mit dem Rad. Die beiden Enden liegen nur ca. 2,5km voneinander entfernt (Rettungspunkt 11 bzw. 41 => http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com/drupal/sites/default/files/Canadian-Trail-xl.jpg). 

Wo man am Besten parkt ist eine gute Frage, da ich immer direkt mit dem Rad komme. Wenn nicht zu viel los ist, findet sich bei der Haltebucht vor der Jugendherberge (Kartäuserstraße 151) direkt am Ende der Borderline sicher ein Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (30. Juli 2016)

Ich starte immer vom Wierebahnhof. Für beide Trails zusammen würde ich 2,5 fahrzeit rechnen. Am besten ist Borderline dann hoch zum Schauinsland dort was essen, dann runter zum Canadian Trail. 4-5std Fahrzeit + Pausen. Mehr Infos gerne per PN


----------



## Jierdan (29. März 2018)

ich hab die Runde über Ostern vor. reicht mir da bergab das remedy mit 130mm Federweg oder nehm ich lieber das ausgewachsene enduro (giant reign) mit?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## h-walk (29. März 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ich hab die Runde über Ostern vor. reicht mir da bergab das remedy mit 130mm Federweg oder nehm ich lieber das ausgewachsene enduro (giant reign) mit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Definitiv das Ausgewachsene...der CT ist zwar in einem super Zustand, aber imho ist der Funfaktor mit um die 160 FW am grössten. Im oberen Teil der BL wirst Du vermutlich auch für jeden cm FW dankbar sein...


----------



## Paddyfr (29. März 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ich hab die Runde über Ostern vor. reicht mir da bergab das remedy mit 130mm Federweg oder nehm ich lieber das ausgewachsene enduro (giant reign) mit?



Geht mit beiden Bikes ohne Probleme und mit viel Spass  Schreib dir den neuen Trail noch auf die Liste, den "Baden to the Bone". Der beginnt wie auch die Borderline auf dem Rosskopf.


----------



## Jierdan (29. März 2018)

Danke euch! 


beim oberen Teil der Borderline meine ich auch mich an sehr hohe, gebaute Stufen zu erinnern. da hätte ich selbst mit einem Big bike bedenken bzgl. aufsetzen ; )


----------



## Deleted 77286 (5. Mai 2019)

Hat einer einen Tip für eine Unterkunft für eine Nacht? Bin am überlegen mit einem Freund zwei Tage im Mai runter zu kommen...


----------



## Tios (11. September 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gern den Badisch Moon Rise Trail und den Canadian Trail fahren. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich den Canadian heil überstehe. Habe leider nur mein Efully mit 140 mm Federweg zur Zeit zur Verfügung. Wie ist denn der Zustand der Strecke, sehr steil und ausgewaschen?? Da hätte ich vermutlich Probleme mit der schiebenden Masse oder kommt man da schon iwie runter? Gefahren bin ich bisher Sasbachwalden und SMDH mit dem Efully, das ging gerade noch so. Danke


----------



## Tios (12. September 2020)

Ach egal ich baller da mit dem 25 kg schiff runter, wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## danimaniac (15. September 2020)

@Tios aber nicht NOCH mehr Bremswellen einstempeln bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldittmeier (15. September 2020)

Tios schrieb:


> Ach egal ich baller da mit dem 25 kg schiff runter, wird schon schief gehen.


Falls du es nicht inzwischen selbst festgestellt hast: Den Canadian fand ich (zumindest oben) schon anspruchsvoller als den SMDH, aber es sollte passen. Den Borderline solltest du dir zumindest vorsichtig anschauen, wenn du ihn fahren möchtest.


----------



## Tios (15. September 2020)

Okay danke für den Hinweis. War noch nicht da aber demnächst dann. Mal schauen für wieviele trails der akku ausreicht. Werde vom Biosk hochtreten bis zum Einstieg vom BadischMoon rising. 
Werde versuchen die Bremse offen zu lassen zumindest weiter unten dann?


----------



## Ridge.Racer (20. September 2020)

Was ist den in Freiburg los. Die Trails sind in einem extrem schlechten Zustand. So zerschossen waren die Trails noch nie. Viele Bremswellen auf allen Trails, Geröll und Rillen. Derzeit macht es wenig Spaß.


----------



## Tios (20. September 2020)

Dacht ich mir, Darmstadt und Karlsruher Trails ähnlich. Zu viele Leute und viel zu trocken das Jahr. Freitag solls regnen.....


----------



## danimaniac (20. September 2020)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Was ist den in Freiburg los. Die Trails sind in einem extrem schlechten Zustand. So zerschossen waren die Trails noch nie. Viele Bremswellen auf allen Trails, Geröll und Rillen. Derzeit macht es wenig Spaß.


Hast du Lust im Verein Mitglied zu werden? Oder bei Facebook folgen? Dann bekommt man mit, wann der nächste Bautag ist und kann tatkräftig unterstützen. Ansonsten waren zuletzt immer wiedet Abschnitte für Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Davor macht Trailpflege auch nur begrenzt Sinn. Momentan ist eine Person angestellt um die Trails in Teilzeit zu pflegen. Hilfe ist willkommen und wird auch gebraucht.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (20. September 2020)

Wohne schon lange nicht mehr in Freiburg, bin aber immer noch Mitglied.  Es ist traurig zu sehen in welchem Zustand die Trails aktuell sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (20. September 2020)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Wohne schon lange nicht mehr in Freiburg, bin aber immer noch Mitglied.  Es ist traurig zu sehen in welchem Zustand die Trails aktuell sind.


Ja da hast du recht. Fahre fast nur noch am Kandel. Klasse, dass du dem Verein trotzdem die Treue hältst.


----------



## maaks (21. September 2020)

Am 27.09. ist der nächste Bautag. Ansonsten ist es halt viel zu trocken. Das Geröll wird ab und zu weggeräumt, aber beim aktuellen Verkehrsaufkommen dauert das nicht lange und es ist wieder da... Außerdem werden, wie oben erwähnt, aktuell viele Bäume kurzfristig wegen der Trockenheit gefällt (z.B. Canadian Sektion 1).

Anfang des Jahres waren es übrigens zwei Minijob Trailpfleger. Zum Oktober soll eine Geschäftsführerin (mit 60%) anfangen.


----------



## shield (22. September 2020)

ihr habt gut reden in freiburg. in karlsruhe machen wir alles ehrenamtlich...


----------



## maaks (22. September 2020)

Das ist hier laut Hauptversammlung im März nicht mehr machbar, da der Verein mittlerweile sehr groß ist und immer noch wächst. Die Mitgliederzahl steht irgendwo kurz vor 2000.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich war gestern auf der Borderline und heute auf dem Canadian. Es ist weiterhin sehr trocken und sehr steinig. Mit Streckenkenntnis ist das noch ganz gut fahrbar, da man den schlimmsten Stellen etwas ausweichen kann. Ohne Streckenkenntnis wird es stellenweise schwierig. Zum Glück steht die nächsten Tage Regen an.


----------



## shield (23. September 2020)

entschuldige meine scharfe kritik, aber gerade dann sollten doch sehr viele ehrenamtlich helfer zur verfügung stehen oder?
in karlsruhe knacken wir bald die 1000. 

aber zurück zum thema


maaks schrieb:


> ...Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich war gestern auf der Borderline und heute auf dem Canadian. Es ist weiterhin sehr trocken und sehr steinig. Mit Streckenkenntnis ist das noch ganz gut fahrbar, da man den schlimmsten Stellen etwas ausweichen kann. Ohne Streckenkenntnis wird es stellenweise schwierig. Zum Glück steht die nächsten Tage Regen an.



ich war dieses jahr sehr oft in freiburg und würde das so bestätigen: wenn man die strecken kennt, dann ist es kein problem.


----------



## onkeldittmeier (26. September 2020)

Ich war diesen Sommer zum ersten mal dort und hab mich dank fehlender Streckenkenntnis über die "Herausforderungen" gefreut 
Und Ehrenamtliche Helfer in ausreichender Zahl zu mobilisieren ist doch immer ein Problem. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich in Karlsruhe nach wie vor kein Mitglied bin...


----------



## Krupinski (12. Oktober 2020)

Borderline ist wieder wie geleckt. 
Nächsten Samstag ist Bautag am Canadian. Helfer sind willkommen.

Die hohe Anzahl an befahrungen und das Trockene Wetter im Sommer haben allen Trails sehr zugesetzt. Deshalb wird zukünftig auch anders gebaut(Finale Style) um die Trockenen Monate gut zu überstehen.


----------



## danimaniac (12. Oktober 2020)

Was bedeutet das? Ich war noch nie in Finale....


----------



## fresh-e (26. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Möglichkeiten zu verhindern, dass immer wieder doch recht große Steine, so 10-15cm Durchmesser, insbesondere beim Canadian wohl aus den Seiten der Trails irgendwo rausbrechen und dann mitten im Trail auf der Hauptlinie liegen bleiben. Vor allem in den steileren Stellen oben und auch unten vor dem Hipjump.

Da muss man schon echt immer gut aufmerksam sein und ich dachte mir da schon des öfters, wenn das mal jemand übersieht oder aus versehen drauf fährt (gerade als Anfänger die Line verschätzt) und mit dem Vorderrad dann wegrutscht kann das böse Enden...


----------



## danimaniac (26. Oktober 2020)

Räumst du sie weg, wenn du sie siehst?
Wenn das immer der erste der sichtet macht ist es wohl für alle das Beste.

Verhindern ginge ja nur mit Bearbeitung der Böschungen rechts und links vom Pfad, glaub nicht, dass das hier erlaubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (28. Oktober 2020)

Wie sind die trails denn derzeit?


----------



## maaks (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Borderline ist nach dem Bautag in gutem Zustand. Am Candian war ich länger nicht. Dort ist der Bautag aber wegen Corona ausgefallen.

Der Boden ist aktuell, wenn man nicht direkt nach dem Regen fährt, gut bis ziemlich gut.


----------



## fresh-e (29. Oktober 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Räumst du sie weg, wenn du sie siehst?
> Wenn das immer der erste der sichtet macht ist es wohl für alle das Beste.



Wenn man gut anhalten kann schon gelegentlich. Aber grade in den steileren Stücken ist das halt schon schwieriger. War halt so eine Überlegung, ob es da nicht Sinn machen würde mit Matten, Netzen oder Folien das etwas zu stabiliseren an den kritischen Stellen.


----------



## fresh-e (29. Oktober 2020)

maaks schrieb:


> Die Borderline ist nach dem Bautag in gutem Zustand. Am Candian war ich länger nicht. Dort ist der Bautag aber wegen Corona ausgefallen.



Borderline mittig unten fand ich auch ganz ok. Sektion 1 ist halt anspruchsvoll. Eh recht steil und grad schon tiefere Löcher wie sonst hatte ich das empfinden, aber vielleicht ist das ja auch so gewünscht, dass ein Stück mal nicht ganz so flowig ist


----------



## danimaniac (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub es ist problematisch Material dieser Art einzubringen...
Sektion 1 gehört so.


----------



## abutri (25. Februar 2021)

Wir zwei Stuttgarter wollen am Samstag nach Freiburg das erste mal..wie sieht's da momentan aus? Gibt es dort tourismuskontrollen?


----------



## danimaniac (25. Februar 2021)

abutri schrieb:


> Wir zwei Stuttgarter wollen am Samstag nach Freiburg das erste mal..wie sieht's da momentan aus? Gibt es dort tourismuskontrollen?


Samstag waren Horden unterwegs. Zwischen Sektion zwei und drei an der Borderline standen sicher dreißig Leute rum, an der Jumpline ähnlich, Gipfel auch voll. Unten am Ende vom. Boner auch endlos Verkehr. Weiß nicht ob es überhaupt Spaß bringt momentan. Es ist echt die Hölle los. Parkplatz usw dürfte echt schwer werden. 

Tourismuskontrolle? Keine Ahnung. Das hätte bestimmt in der Zeitung gestanden, denn die Gruppen ab fünf Leuten waren viele. 

Meinst du, das ist eine gute Idee?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2021)

Während des lockdown sollte man bei den heimischen Trails bleiben auch wenn's natürlich lockt...


----------



## lapir (23. März 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Während des lockdown sollte man bei den heimischen Trails bleiben auch wenn's natürlich lockt...


🍭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (6. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mittlerweile bereits 2 mal auf dem Canadian Trail unterwegs gewesen. Macht ne Menge Spaß!!!

Da ich mit dem Auto kommen muss, wohne zu weit entfernt, habe ich mir Gedanken bzgl. waschen/putzen des Fahrrads gemacht. Gibt es eventuell in der Nähe des Trails eine Tankstelle mit Waschanlage wo ich auch mein Fahrrad waschen kann? 
Aktuell ist es ja noch schön trocken, das Fahrrad bleibt einigermaßen sauber. Wenn es jedoch etwas nasser wird möchte ich nicht unbedingt das matschige Fahrrad ins Auto legen.

Danke!


----------



## Jierdan (6. September 2021)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile bereits 2 mal auf dem Canadian Trail unterwegs gewesen. Macht ne Menge Spaß!!!
> 
> ...


Ich hab für solche Zwecke einen aqua2go, das erledigt den Job ganz gut. Achtung: nicht in der Kälte lagern, das mögen diese Akkus gar nicht: https://www.bike24.com/p2320828.html

Der Preis wundert mich, ich hab meinen letztes Jahr für nen glatten Hunderter von BOC bezogen, vllt gibts da mal wieder Angebote...


----------



## kackboon91 (6. September 2021)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich hab für solche Zwecke einen aqua2go, das erledigt den Job ganz gut. Achtung: nicht in der Kälte lagern, das mögen diese Akkus gar nicht: https://www.bike24.com/p2320828.html
> 
> Der Preis wundert mich, ich hab meinen letztes Jahr für nen glatten Hunderter von BOC bezogen, vllt gibts da mal wieder Angebote...


Das ist natürlich auch eine interessante Idee. 

Auch für zu Hause. An der neuen Wohnung habe ich nichts zum Waschen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (8. September 2021)

Vorm Flamingo (Bar) gibt es eine Waschstation, ist auch nicht weit vom Ende des Canadian.
Bisher gratis und das es auch so bleibt beim Waschen ein Bierchen trinken 








						Flamingo · Schützenallee 1, 79102 Freiburg im Breisgau
					

★★★★★ · Bar




					www.google.com


----------



## kackboon91 (10. September 2021)

Ui cool!!! Danke für den Tipp.

Gegen ein Bier nach ner Ausfahrt ist sicherlich nichts zu sagen


----------



## Schnerrget (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich nutze den Faden hier mal, für ne Statusabfrage. Wie siehts denn auf den Trails rund um Freiburg momentan aus? Gibt es Sperrungen durch vom Sturm umgeworfene Bäume oder so?
Möchte am Samstag gerne nach Freiburg, um die Trails endlich mal zu fahren. 
Die Angaben zum Status der Trails auf der Website vom MTB-Club sind teilweise etwas älteren Datums.

Wäre nice, wenn hier jemand Auskunft darüber geben könnte.

Gruß Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (28. Oktober 2021)

Borderline wurde letzte Woche aufgeräumt (war Bautag) War auch bitter nötig/war nämlich richtig schön forderndes Fahren drei Tag davor  Also.. war schon vorher noch gut! Jumpline ist gut in Schuss.
Canadian hatte zwei/drei Sektionen in der Mitte neu bekommen vor dem Sommer, ist wahrscheinlich schon wieder übelst zerbombt. War aber länger nicht drauf.
Generell wird ja immer mal hier oder dort bißchen geschafft...

Falls du häufiger nach Fr. kommst überleg doch ehrenhalber Mitglied im Verein zu werden oder eine Spende dazulassen, das macht es auch einfacher die Trails immer wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schnerrget (28. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Info.
Ne Spende da zu lassen sehe ich als selbstverständlich an


----------



## kackboon91 (27. Februar 2022)

Hat da jemand seine Brille vergessen? Bild ist jetzt geschossen worden.


----------



## *Souly* (12. März 2022)

Servus zusammen,

Ich habe heute wohl zwischen Bikeshop Freiburg und Canadian mein oneup Multitool aus meiner Pumpe verloren. Eventuell hat es ja jemand gefunden und kann es mir zuschicken.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## 7SidedCube (12. Juni 2022)

Hi zusammen,
ich werde in naher Zukunft ein paar Tage in Freiburg mit dem MTB verbringen und möchte mir die Trails dieses Threads mal anschauen, gerne auch den Badish Moon. Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet: Würdet ihr eher mit dem 170er-Enduro ankommen oder dem 130er-Trailbike mit entsprechend auch leichterer Bereifung?

Wenn ich mir die Videos so anschaue müsste beides mit beiden Bikes gehen, Baden to the Bone wäre sowieso über meinem Niveau. Im Zweifelsfall fahre ich allgemein lieber etwas langsamer bergab und spare bergauf genug Kraft für noch einen Uphill, andererseits würde ich bei steilem oder sehr rumpeligem Gelände doch lieber das Enduro nehmen (oder bei größeren Drops, Steilabfahrten etc).
Aus den älteren Beiträgen hier lese ich irgendwie heraus, das beides machbar sein sollte, nur die Berichte über grobe Bremswellen und Stufen machen mir Sorgen.

Zum Vergleich: In Bikeparks fahre ich zwischendurch bis rot auch mal gerne mit dem 130er und die Strecken sehen für mich auf Videos auch eher nach Trailbike-Gelände aus. Abgesehen von den ersten Sektionen der Borderline...

Meint ihr Locals, dass mit dem Trailbike zu viele Teile keinen Spaß machen oder umgekehrt, dass ich mit dem  Enduro komplett übertrieben unterwegs wäre?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Tios (12. Juni 2022)

Badisch Moon Rising mit nem Hardtail fahrbar. 
Canadian machbar mit einem 130er Fully. 
Hexentrail auch, wobei da wohl neue Sachen gebaut wurden, die ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren bin. 
Borderline und Baden to the bone bin ich nicht gefahren. Canadian war mir schon rumpelig genug. 
Schätze da wird das 130er an seine Grenzen kommen. 
Meine Meinung. Viel Spaß in Freiburg


----------



## OmarLittle (12. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Meint ihr Locals, dass mit dem Trailbike zu viele Teile keinen Spaß machen oder umgekehrt, dass ich mit dem Enduro komplett übertrieben unterwegs wäre?



Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach bist mit dem Trailbike besser bedient, es sei denn, du willst alles weg bügeln. Pass aber auf mit den leichten Reifen wenn du den Badish Moon über den Schauinsland (beispielsweise mit der Gondel) anfährst. Zwischen Gipfel und Traileinstieg ist ein Weg mit übelst scharfkantigem Gestein, der leider zum ballern einlädt...
Viel Spaß wünsch ich dir!


----------



## danimaniac (12. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall fahre ich allgemein lieber etwas langsamer bergab und spare bergauf genug Kraft für noch einen Uphill, andererseits würde ich bei steilem oder sehr rumpeligem Gelände doch lieber das Enduro nehmen (oder bei größeren Drops, Steilabfahrten etc).


Dann Trailbike.
Badish Moon und Canadian brauchen nicht mehr. Badish eh eher tretlastige Murmelbahn.

Baden to the Bone geht auch gut mit 130. Was den fordernd Nacht sind grössere Drops und Sprünge die du alle auslassen/umfahren kannst. Borderline ausser Sektion 1 und 2 braucht auch nicht mehr. 

Insgesamt sind die Strecken natürlich gut ausgefahren... Ist halt viel los.
(ich fahre die alle mit dem Glen und 150/140)


----------



## 7SidedCube (12. Juni 2022)

Danke euch! 

Dann komme ich sehr wahrscheinlich wirklich mit dem Stereo, damit fahre ich hier in KO schließlich auch fast alles. Und beherzige den Tipp mit dem scharfkantigen Gestein - die Message verleitet schon sehr, sie einfach bügeln zu lassen


----------



## polo (13. Juni 2022)

es rumpelt schon sehr auf den trails. wenn's weiter so trocken bleibt und so viele unterwegs sind, dann hole ich mir doch noch eine enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (13. Juni 2022)

du kennst doch hier jeden Weg. Gibt ja noch genug Anderes so als local...


----------



## 7SidedCube (17. Juni 2022)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps, Trailbike mit mittlerer Bereifung war für die Tourenmischung genau richtig! Hat mich nur 2 Stellen auf Baden to the Bone und der Borderline gekostet, die ich mit dem Enduro gefahren wäre. Der komplette Schauinsland-Uphill wäre damit aber wiederum eine noch größere Qual gewesen... Waren also ein paar sehr schöne Tage bei euch, Spende folgt👍

PS.: Grüße an den Typen mit dem roten XC-Hardtail mit starrer Stütze, der mit mir am Dienstag den Canadian ebenso zum ersten Mal runtergebrettert ist. Das Tempo war ne starke Leistung


----------



## Aloha_Joe (18. Juni 2022)

zwar nicht Thema dieses Threads, aber halt in der Nähe.
Bin gestern den Hexentrail gefahren, der ist schon sehr malträtiert 😵


----------



## OmarLittle (18. Juni 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Bin gestern den Hexentrail gefahren, der ist schon sehr malträtiert 😵


Kann ich bestätigen, war auch gestern Morgen da.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (18. Juni 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, war auch gestern Morgen da.


du bist nicht der, der mich nach ner Dämpferpumpe gefragt hat?


----------



## OmarLittle (18. Juni 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> du bist nicht der, der mich nach ner Dämpferpumpe gefragt hat?



Nö, hab ich immer dabei. Im Gegensatz zu Kondition und Flow… schlimmes Gerumpel bei mir gestern! 😅 AC Gelenksprengung ist leider erst 6 Wochen her.


----------



## titotarantula (13. Oktober 2022)

Hey zusammen,

ich habe ne Frage an die Locals. Ich reise morgen mit dem Zug am Bahnhof Wiehre an um die beiden Trails zu fahren. Ich müsste allerdings meinen Rucksack mit allerlei Reisekram irgendwo bunkern, nur scheint es am Bahnhof leider keine Schließfächer zu geben. Habt ihr nen Tip, wo ich meinen Rucksack so lange parken kann?

Dank Euch,
Tito


----------



## OmarLittle (13. Oktober 2022)

Am Hbf gibt’s Fächer, steig doch dort aus…
Ansonsten in Omas Küche oder einem anderen Restaurant/Laden nachfragen.

PS: viel Spaß! Am Canadian sind allerdings zwei Sektionen gesperrt, zumindest noch letztes Wochenende. Fahr lieber Borderline und Baden to the bone.


----------



## titotarantula (13. Oktober 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Am Hbf gibt’s Fächer, steig doch dort aus…
> Ansonsten in Omas Küche oder einem anderen Restaurant/Laden nachfragen.
> 
> PS: viel Spaß! Am Canadian sind allerdings zwei Sektionen gesperrt, zumindest noch letztes Wochenende. Fahr lieber Borderline und Baden to the bone.


Super Info, Dank dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

